# Algún proyecto de amplificador con  STK412 430



## cinaloa (Abr 6, 2010)

Alguien concoce algun proyecto o el diagrama del STK412-430 Y el STK413-430 quiero hacer un amplificador, espero me puedan auxiliar, gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 6, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...mplificador-tda7294-pcb-34045/#post279011#997

"Algunos" resultados hay en el buscador...


----------



## cinaloa (Abr 7, 2010)

Efectivamente, muchas gracias por responder, pero no tengo nada con ese amplificador, ni la informacion de los dispositivos, seguiremos esperando y buscando algo de informacion , gracias.


----------



## nels1002 (Ene 16, 2020)

Hola amigos quiero armar un amplificador con stk 412-430 pero no hallo los capacitores de 3 picofaradios que otros le puedo poner?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2020)

nels1002 dijo:


> Hola amigos quiero armar un amplificador con stk 412-430 pero no hallo los capacitores de 3 picofaradios que otros le puedo poner?



*3pF* 

¿ Donde leíste ese valor ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 16, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *3pF*
> 
> ¿ Donde leíste ese valor ?


Trabaja con microondas...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Trabaja con microondas...



    
Ahhh, debe ser WiFi


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ene 17, 2020)

nels1002 dijo:


> Hola amigos quiero armar un amplificador con stk 412-430 pero no hallo los capacitores de 3 picofaradios que otros le puedo poner?


Pues pones en PARALELO uno de 2 pf y otro de 1 pf = 3 pf o bien tres en paralelo de 1 pf, 1+1+1 = 3pf.
Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2020)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Pues pones en PARALELO uno de 2 pf y otro de 1 pf = 3 pf o bien tres en paralelo de 1 pf, 1+1+1 = 3pf.
> Un saludo.


*Juan*, un capacitor de *3pF NO *tiene sentido en un equipo de audio, *SI *en equipos que trabajen en >VHF/UHF/Microondas, Etc


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 17, 2020)

Tomá dos cables delgados aislados y retorcelos 3 o 4 vueltas entre sí. Conectá un extremo libre de cada cable al PCB y tendrás listo el famoso capacitor.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2020)

No distingo la función del capacitor, pero me parece absurda, esa medida es muy cercana a la capacitancia entre pistas.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 17, 2020)

Una especie de filtro pasa bajo de gran escala (quizas filtro ultrasonico)?
Pero... tendria que ir a masa en todo caso, no?

Segun éste datasheet del STK433-130N, dice sobre ése capacitor "Capacitor for oscillation prevention"


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ene 20, 2020)

Capacitor for oscillation prevention, condensador para prevenir oscilaciones...…….vivo en frente del British School……...aunque nunca he entrado...….


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 20, 2020)

nels1002 dijo:


> Hola amigos quiero armar un amplificador con stk 412-430 pero no hallo los capacitores de 3 picofaradios que otros le puedo poner?


Y si no le pones los capacitores que hace el amplificador, comienza a oscilar o lo oyes trabajando bien??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 20, 2020)

Por el valor seguramente sea oscilación en alta frecuencia


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 20, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por el valor seguramente sea oscilación en alta frecuencia


Ciertamente, como un chasquillito de alta frecuencia molesto al subir el volumen o constante en el tiempo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 20, 2020)

Que le ponga un capacitor de 10pF o 22pF que son los valores mas o menos standard para esa función.


----------



## Alfre2 (May 30, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 185868


Pero eso no es stk412-430


----------

